# >>>Incoming! Montblanc Starwalker!



## kiwidj (Sep 24, 2007)

Just pulled the trigger on this sweet thing, a MB Black Rubber and Platinum Starwalker. Here's a quick pic from google. More when it arrives...










:-!


----------



## kiwidj (Sep 24, 2007)

Well here it is. My new daily writing instrument...










:-!


----------



## kiwidj (Sep 24, 2007)

Couple more pics...


----------



## anonymousmoose (Sep 17, 2007)

Great pen! I got that one and the fine-liner at home. Did you get it for a good price online? If so, care to reveal your source (you can PM me if you like). I'm wanting to buy the fountain pen in the same style to complete the collection. I was going to buy it earlier this month in HK but I didnt get around to it.

Just one thing with your new pen. I cant confirm if its true yet they say if you use it a lot the rubber eventually starts to wear on it. I dont use my platinum/rubber pens much because I also have thing one to carry around;


----------



## kiwidj (Sep 24, 2007)

anonymousmoose said:


> Great pen! I got that one and the fine-liner at home. Did you get it for a good price online?


Thanks, mate. Yeah, I managed to pick up the last one in stock from a Japan-based online shopping site. Cost me $200. Not a bad deal I reckon...:-!


----------



## anonymousmoose (Sep 17, 2007)

kiwidj said:


> Thanks, mate. Yeah, I managed to pick up the last one in stock from a Japan-based online shopping site. Cost me $200. Not a bad deal I reckon...:-!


Can you send me the link please? Just in case they have more! I picked up my Starwalker Black for about $200 from someone in the uk, brand new, but he dont sell them anymore.


----------



## OILMAN (Sep 20, 2008)

Very nice


----------



## kiwidj (Sep 24, 2007)

OILMAN said:


> Very nice


Thanks! I'm really enjoying it. Great balance and feel.

BTW, it looks like I could be getting another Montblanc soon. Stay tuned..;-)


----------



## shah (Aug 20, 2008)

Looks great Dave! Nice combo.
Sweet wallet too.


But I always thought you were a fountain pen kind of guy. 
But be careful, pens can get just as addicting as watches (not that it's a bad thing)


----------



## BenL (Oct 1, 2008)

kiwidj said:


> Thanks, mate. Yeah, I managed to pick up the last one in stock from a Japan-based online shopping site. Cost me $200. Not a bad deal I reckon...:-!


Definitely a good deal. Nicely done. :-!


----------



## BenL (Oct 1, 2008)

kiwidj said:


> BTW, it looks like I could be getting another Montblanc soon. Stay tuned..;-)


Nice! Pen or watch, though? ;-)


----------



## kiwidj (Sep 24, 2007)

BenL said:


> Nice! Pen or watch, though? ;-)


What do _you _think, mate...? ;-)


----------



## kiwidj (Sep 24, 2007)

shah said:


> Looks great Dave! Nice combo.
> Sweet wallet too.
> But I always thought you were a fountain pen kind of guy.


Thanks, mate. The fountain pen is next, of course (looking at a Meisterstück 149). I just wanted something I could use a special daily writer in the meantime.


----------



## kiwidj (Sep 24, 2007)

I found a super deal on a Bohéme-Noir (RB). And that's my next one. Here's a pic from Google for now. More when it arrives. Hopefully soon..










:-!


----------



## shah (Aug 20, 2008)

Looks sweet man. I am a big fan of flat top caps...

I am after Boheme too (although FP) but waiting for a good deal to come by - I am not exactly in a hurry.


----------



## BenL (Oct 1, 2008)

kiwidj said:


> Thanks, mate. The fountain pen is next, of course (looking at a Meisterstück 149). I just wanted something I could use a special daily writer in the meantime.


Lookin' forward to it.


----------



## BenL (Oct 1, 2008)

kiwidj said:


> I found a super deal on a Bohéme-Noir (RB). And that's my next one. Here's a pic from Google for now. More when it arrives. Hopefully soon..
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Looking for some Mont Blanc stuff myself - which online vendor are you going with?


----------



## kiwidj (Sep 24, 2007)

BenL said:


> which online vendor are you going with?


A not so well-known Japanese one, via Rakuten.


----------



## kiwidj (Sep 24, 2007)

*My new arrival. Montblanc Boheme Noir...*


----------



## kiwidj (Sep 24, 2007)




----------



## anonymousmoose (Sep 17, 2007)

Another fine lookin' pen. Nice. Whats the 3rd gonna be I wonder.


----------



## kiwidj (Sep 24, 2007)

anonymousmoose said:


> Another fine lookin' pen. Nice. Whats the 3rd gonna be I wonder.


Thanks, mate. I'm thinking my next one will probably be one of these, a Montblanc Meisterstück Platinum Le Grand 146...










<Google Image>


----------



## HenryLouis (Nov 30, 2008)

Nice, but I feel like you've wasted your money. Even with the fountain pen you choose, $700 can be spent on a Nakaya portable writer and still have enough change to buy a Pilot Vanishing point.









Just my 2 cents.


----------



## kiwidj (Sep 24, 2007)

Thanks for your input and suggestions. I'll have a look at those. I actually don't intend to pay retail for the 146 (or the more recent 2851). I recently found some pretty good deals here, up to 45% off. I'm in no hurry though and quite happy to look at other brands so I'll keep my options open for now.


----------



## HenryLouis (Nov 30, 2008)

Sounds like a good plan!


----------

